# backyard series continuation



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, so I got my 6 rib EA light front loader. Insides were there but rough and switch just slid without resistance. I was able to extract battery tray. Looked like switch was not making contact properly like it may have been thicker at one point. So I bent grounding tang up a little and placed a small washer under battery contact and switch. The washer now holds switch down and also slides to make contact with tang to complete circuit. Ie it now works!.. Pardon my crude diagram...


----------

